# Pubs...



## Awkward White Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

I need (yes, _need_) a fry up and a pint of Guinness. Is this too much to ask for in Cairo? Any suggestions for good places to go?

Thank you,
AWG


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to the forum

You can get an all day breakfast at the BCA Mohandiseen, Guinness you find in places nearer St Patricks day but it is not usually served here. See above sticky expat meeting places
Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BCA= British Community Associations, a charitable organisation for expats in Cairo, you can join by taking along your passport and 250 le joinig fee.
Cheers
Maiden


----------



## Awkward White Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

Seriously? No Guinness? I don't know if I can stay here anymore... 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Believe me if all you ever have to gripe about is the lack of Guinness that you have it made


----------

